

Show HN: Perfect Postcards - $2 to the US, $3 to everywhere else - thebiglebrewski
https://www.postperfect.co

======
mstolpm
I don't understand the problem you're trying to solve: The site doesn't tell
me what it is about, why I should bother and who is behind it. Moreover, the
selection of postcards is very limited and not what I would expect to be the
"perfect postcard".

~~~
thebiglebrewski
The problem I'm trying to solve: normally, when you're in another city it's
hard to purchase, write out, buy postage for, and then identify the correct
mailbox for a postcard.

It's also just meant to provide a really simple and easy way to send a
postcard to someone. Some of the cards are holiday cards and others are
greetings from where I'm based here in NYC.

What kind of postcards would you like to see on the site? I purchased the
rights for each card so that's why the selection might be construed as a bit
limited.

Thanks for your feedback!

------
thebiglebrewski
Would love some feedback on this! Thanks anybody for commenting =)

